
The Impossible Bloomberg Makeover - Hagelin
http://uxmag.com/design/the-impossible-bloomberg-makeover
======
look_lookatme
"The only valid reason explaining why Bloomberg design will not change is the
behavior of its users. Users who favor complexity and clutter over efficiency
and clarity to sustain a fictive status symbol."

I really do believe functional design is important, but this article and the
comments illustrate the hubris of the design/ux community at times. There are
expensive realities to deal with in changing the terminal even slightly.
Furthermore the mockups presented are laughably simple.

To the OP's point, trading _is_ crazy complex and for people not in it the
first reaction to its esotericism is to assume it's some sort of artificial
wall to keep casual observers out. I imagine there is truth to that, but how
about this designer actually sit behind a trading desk and try and deal with
the stresses associated with uncertainty, prediction, volume and expectations
before they pass judgement on bloomberg and their reluctance to rock the
design boat.

I expect a little designer onanism from a site called uxmag, but this article
is over the top. These people really do think they can wield their designer
hammer with impunity.

